# The Embrace



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Thought I'd share this sketch I did today at work between phone calls. 

There's a lot of detail that gets lost because it's so sketchy but it's all there. Either the paper was not made for pencil or I had a bad eraser because all it did was smear. :-? I can't decide if I want to trace it all onto better paper or scan it in digitally to finish.

Anywho, enjoy!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

This is absolutely amazing Foisair! What an awesome concept, and beautifully drawn too!


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Badjer. It was really fun to do. I hope to be getting some male and female merbetta adoptables going but it will require some uninterupted hours in front of my computer getting personal with Photoshop.

In other news, this picture found some definition!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that looks awsome 0-0 i wanna one


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That interpretation is really nice!


----------

